
Yap is looking for an Android Developer - omarjandali
Hello. My name is Omar Jandali. I am currently the founder and developer of Yap which is a new type of group expense consolidation application. I have been working and developer Yaps web version for a month and a half. I am nearing initial live testing. I am currently looking for an Android Developer &#x2F; co-founder who would like to developer, working, and create Yaps Android application.<p>In its essence, Yap is a group expense consolidation application that allows users to seamlessly manage, split, and play for group expenses in a handful of steps. I can further explain Yap and what it is if you are interested in a project like this. Below is my contact info.<p>If you are interesting in working on a new type of app that can disrupt the market and work on something that people would use, you can message me omar@omnacore.com or comment below with information.
======
pushpeshkarki
Hey Omar, let me know if you require some help on QA side i should be able to
help you out.

